
Computers Learn How to Paint Whatever You Tell Them To - shahryc
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-12-02/computers-learn-how-to-paint-whatever-you-tell-them-to
======
JakDrako
Sadly, "Repaint the bathroom" still doesn't work.

